# QLD: Scarby - Red Letter Day



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

With the days getting markedly longer, I decided to get up at 3.15 am, so I could be on the water well before first light. Trouble was, I woke at 1.30 am for a piddle, and that was that. No amount of sheep counting could put me off again, and at 2.15 am I gave up and began preparations.

Now you may wonder why I took so long to get ready...it is only a 35 minute drive. Well the Bismark is a sizeable battleship, and requires extensive gear to be loaded (a squillion rods, SP's and HB's etc), and including copious amounts of food, water and meds for the crew(man). Then there is breakfast to eat, a third toilet stop, clean the windscreen (sunnies and reading glasses), and, finally, a launch at 4.50 am.

_*Bloody hell it was dark, and spooky*_. :shock:

Every ripple had me on high alert. One very nervous crewman eventually drifted/paddled towards the reefs, as the dawn faded the stars and the black oil turned slowly to ocean. Not one touch in 1.5 kms (why, oh why, did I get up so early?).

At 5.25 am the big plastic took off at high speed for Moreton Island. I haven't heard a reel scream like that for quite a few weeks.  Unfortunately for the culprit, the SP was _not_ breakfast, and also unfortunately it was on heavy (tuna) gear, so there never was going to be bust offs or bite offs. A pre-set of about 5 kgs of drag, with a bit more added, and it was netted in less than four minutes, thus limiting sharking opportunities. It was _still_ spooky in the half light (I reckoned it was full of sharks).










Here's a shot of the plastic, _after_ I had carefully extracted the body and tail with pliers.










Beekeeper (Jimbo) had arrived and was trolling for Jewies. It was rather cloudy and cool, so it was hello and goodbye to Jimbo as I started for a warm-up paddle to Redcliffe Point, meeting Cav and his mate Dan on the way about 500 metres away. Finally proper sun came out approaching the Point, and another reel began singing sunshine to me.










The sun stayed out and I paddled back north to Scarby beach to get those Reds onto some better ice. Cav and his friend were just returning as I was leaving (with a feed). 
On the brag mat:




























Finally off to see Jimbo. Radio contact made I paddled off on a somewhat roundabout route to meet him, only to hear from Jimbo some considerable time later that he hadn't done too well (though certainly a mixed bag), and while I was only 500 metres away, he had chores to do, so never the twain did meet.

I trolled and trolled to no avail, apart from a 40 cm red which fought like a 50 + (released), and finally switched to one bait and the big SP again, mainly so I could chill and eat lunch.

Gotta love the rudder on the Adventure - you can set it finely to get a drift at almost any direction across/downwind. LUNCH AT LAST! Halfway through lunch and the big plastic departs the Bismark at 30 km/hr, despite the high drag setting. Bother! Crank drag, stow lunch, close hatch, retrieve baited line, and I have the rod out of the holder. Whoa, whoa ........jewie? Could be? Nup.

It was an even bigger Red:










Lying across the Adventure (0.7 metre wide)










That's enough for me. HB's back on and back to beach. Nup! Ten minutes later, homeward bound, and a singing reel again! And in comes a feisty 59 cm Red, with a _very_ unusual knob. Could it be former damage (a shark bite) that has healed, leaving a rather grotesque shape?










Showing off the 78 Red on the beach....










RED LETTER DAY!


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Bloody hell. Definitely going to Scarborough this weekend! 

What a great haul.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Notice the fine physique. There has to be a six pack under that tummy!  :lol: :lol:



















Afternoon's work on the brag mat:










RED LETTER DAY


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Bastard


Handsome Bastard! FIFY (fixed it for you).

:lol: :lol:


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Trev. Had that first big one not shrunk on the way back to the bag, technically you would have had two fish over 70. Top day.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> Nice one Trev. Had that first big one not shrunk on the way back to the bag, technically you would have had two fish over 70. Top day.


That's right Paulo. It was about 72/73 on capture (my on board measure is not accurate to the cm). I was thinking, if I catch a bigger one, back it goes. On precise measurement on the mat five hours later, it had shrunk to *69.5 cms*. Hope newbies note this (I didn't know till Jimbo told me three years ago): *Do not keep any fish right on the minimum size..... it will shrink 2 -3 cms over a few hours.*

PHEW! That shrinkage is a good thing - it's the first time I thought shrinkage could be good.  
Now I can catch a bigger one! :lol: I had no idea, given my usual results, that would become reality. (Note that Beekeeper (Jimbo) caught a 94 one day - kept, and half an hour later boated a 90 - released according to law - how's that for a catch rate? :shock: ).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice one trev
Well done

Actually, nice four trev
Well done


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good stuff Trev, that is a 'full' bag you've managed with one over 70 and the remaining three between 35 & 70, absolutely perfect, couldn't have planned it any better. Good reward for effort too.

Kev


----------



## outbackAl (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome session Trev, the perfect bag I reckon, well done.
I haven't been out snapper fishing for a few weeks as I can't peel myself away from those crazy longtails but after your report and a couple of others I think I might get out there tomorrow or Thursday and bag a few myself...

Cheers,
Al


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Nice one trev
> Well done
> 
> Actually, nice four trev
> Well done


Actually it was five in total Nick, with a 40 on the troll in the pm, and released (a 40 looks very small beside 56 - 78 's). I'll alter the OP, in the interest of accuracy ... hopefully it won't piss anybody off even more. :lol:


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Nicely done. Love your work!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sensational! Bastard.


----------



## SThomo (Jun 1, 2013)

:shock: Nice!! Cracker day!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of nice big red fish there k1!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I take my hat off to you Trev.
Well done.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't you know, Trev... yesterday was a numbers day, not quality. Hence my effort pictured below (possibly {???}) outshines yours. I have been known to have one very biased opinion, by others of course. ;-)

I would have landed more species of course, but I went home early.  The versatility of this fellow it overwhelming! :lol:

Check out the hook size compared to the size of the bottom model.

Jimbo

PS Well done... prick! :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Beekeeper...... viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5311&p=662310&hilit=tiddlers#p662310


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Hey Beekeeper...... viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5311&p=662310&hilit=tiddlers#p662310


Good one BB... the last one was kind of outgunned by the hook, eh?

jimbo


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Stunning session Trevor! Well done, getting onto the water that early certainly paid off. Have to wait a couple more weeks here in the south before things will warm up again.

Cheers
Tonie


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I take my hat off to you Trev.
> Well done.


What number hat is that Dave? Beginner's luck mate.



Beekeeper said:


> Didn't you know, Trev... yesterday was a numbers day, not quality. Hence my effort pictured below (possibly {???}) outshines yours. I have been known to have one very biased opinion, by others of course. ;-)
> I would have landed more species of course, but I went home early.  The versatility of this fellow it overwhelming! :lol:
> 
> Jimbo
> ...


Doesn't happen very often, but out-fishing you Jimbo is _especiall_y enjoyable. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Bollocks.


Is that South African for congratulations Paully?


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work Trev. Some quality schnapps right there.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

What a great session Trev.
All that snapper making me hungry...

Does the adventure always have that much of the ocean in the footwell, or is that the result of 1/4 tonne of fish in the front hatch?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spork said:


> What a great session Trev.
> All that snapper making me hungry...
> 
> Does the adventure always have that much of the ocean in the footwell, or is that the result of 1/4 tonne of fish in the front hatch?


Sorry Spork

I missed your last comment. Answer is NO. It's due to too much gear, and 95 kg of flab (should be 85 kg, or less).


----------

